# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Sinds lange tijd zeer brandende/zeurende pijn in & rond rechter oog bij oogbewegingen

## John85

Ik weet niet zeker of ik op dit forum aan het juiste adres ben, maar ik wil graag het volgende met jullie delen, in de hoop om mensen aan te trekken die soortgelijke problemen hebben (gehad) of naasten kennen die hiermee kampen. Ook zijn handige tips altijd welkom.

*Allereerst wat uitleg over de manier waarop het oog pijn doet:*
Mijn vader kampt al vrij lang met problemen aan zijn rechter oog. Het gaat om een brandende/zeurende pijn die zich voornamelijk achter en in het oog (oogkas) en aan de rechterkant van het rechteroog bevindt. Het begon zo een 1,5 jaar geleden en was altijd al erg vervelend, en maakte het onmogelijk om bijvoorbeeld langer dan 30 minuten per dag te lezen of tv te kijken aangezien het oog (d.w.z. de oogbal) hierbij veel horizontale bewegingen maakt. De laatste 4 a 5 maanden is de situatie echter langzaam aan meer en meer verslechterd, en gaat het oog al bij veel minder bewegingen met korte vertraging pijn doen (korte vertraging wil zeggen dat de pijn niet meteen actie-reactie voelbaar is op het moment dat er met het oog wordt bewogen, maar dat dit een paar minuten later inzet). Op het moment kan hij niet langer dan 5 minuten per dag lezen/tv kijken. De pijn is brandend en zeurend en komt niet in steken, is dus constant. Er is geen sprake van hoofdpijn, de pijn zit echt zeer lokaal. Ook is er geen sprake van lichtgevoeligheid, evenmin van droge ogen, daar kunstmatige vocht druppels niks hebben veranderd. Ook is de pijn 's ochtends niet minder dan overdag, terwijl je zou denken dat door de nacht heen het oog niet beweegt. Aan het oog is niks te zien, d.w.z. het oog is niet rood, opgezwollen.

*Dan even over wat er reeds gedaan/geprobeerd is:*
Er zijn verscheidene onderzoeken gedaan door meerdere specialisten( orthoptisten, optometristen, oogartsen, neurologen) in meerdere ziekenhuizen. Op CT scans is niks te zien geweest . Er is ook geprobeerd om de volgende medicijnen voor de bijbehorende (mogelijke) diagnoses uit te testen op effect:
- oculaire myasthenia gravis: Voor 0% tot 25% in het bloed aangetoond, maar slechts 2 van de 5 kenmerken van deze ziekte het geval. Daardoor alle soorten medicijnen die hier tegen zouden moeten helpen geprobeerd: Geen resultaat
- orbitale myositis: Aangezien de klachten van mijn vader erg veel lijken op de klachten behorende bij deze ziekte, is er prednison geprobeerd, met als maximale dosis 30 mg gedurende 2 weken : Geen resultaat
- pijnbestrijding: Ook hebben we geprobeerd de pijn te bestrijden. Diclofenac en lyrica of andere soorten pijnstillers sorteren absoluut geen effect.

Graag hulp in de zin van: Heeft u hier ervaring mee? Kent u mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben? Heeft u kennis van dit medisch gebied? Bent u bekend met succesvolle artsen op dit medisch gebied? Ik hoor het graag!


John

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo John,

Vervelend dat je vader zo'n pijn heeft en dat onderzoeken en geprobeerde medicijnen tot niks hebben geleidt!  :Frown: 
Heeft je vader last van dubbel zien, wazig zien, rare kleuren zien, diepte niet goed kunnen zien, contrast onderscheiden (bv zwart-wit wel zien en grijs-wit minder goed zien) of andere klachten zoals warmte gevoeligheid, hoge/lage bloeddruk of iets dergelijks?
Ik kon dat verder niet opmaken uit je verhaal, misschien dat dat ook belangrijk is...
Bij sommige ziekten is er op een plek pijn zoals in je vaders geval het oog, maar ligt de oorzaak ergens anders en zal er met oogonderzoeken dus niks uitkomen, vandaar dat ik het vraag...
In elk geval heel veel sterkte gewenst!
Ik hoop dat iemand jullie kan helpen met de informatie die je gegeven hebt en/of met de antwoorden op mijn vragen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## John85

Bedankt voor je reactie Luuss!

Over je vraag:

"Heeft je vader last van dubbel zien, wazig zien, rare kleuren zien, diepte niet goed kunnen zien, contrast onderscheiden (bv zwart-wit wel zien en grijs-wit minder goed zien) of andere klachten zoals warmte gevoeligheid, hoge/lage bloeddruk of iets dergelijks?"

Hij heeft van geen enkel van deze dingen die je noemt last. Je ziet ook niks aan het oog, alleen dat het iets boller lijkt te staan dan het linkeroog (maar dan ook minimaal).

Het is meer dat( behalve pijn te doen) het oog erg vreemd en anders aanvoelt dan vroeger.
maar waar zou de oorzak anders te zoeken kunnen zijn ?
ook sinusitis is al gechecked ,en de tandarts zag niets op foto's die van de kaak genomen zijn ....
groet John

----------

